# Demise of Scottish connections



## Banni (Aug 27, 2005)

Hopefully the link below will take you to an article in the Herald about the small ferries in Scotland and in particular the future of the Renfrew Ferry which looks bleak.

http://www.theherald.co.uk/news/new..._river_ferries_under_threat_as_costs_soar.php

Does anybody know of any publications on small ferries in Scotland? There must have been hundreds at one time, lots of them replaced by bridges.


----------



## Iain Crosbie (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes, there is a paperback book on this subject, which gives details of (mainly) now defunct ferry services. Unfortunately I do not have this to hand, but you may be able to find it by google search, as I am sure the title was something as simple as 'Scottish Ferries' or similar. If you can't find it, and are really interested, PM me, and I'll try to find my copy.


----------



## Banni (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks Iain I think the book you are referring to is Ferries in Scotland by Marie Weir. I also found a copy on a website of a bookshop in Helensburgh, which i intend to purchase. Thanks


----------

